# Custom Truck for Snowy Days



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here is a custom truck I made. From a Tyco chasis. New shocks and new springs. Thought it would be good for getting around on these snowy days here in Missouri.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

That's SO COOL!!!! HEMI POWERED!!! 

Wes


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Way cool. Have any pics on how you did the posts? What springs did you use?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Nice Job Lendell thats thinkin outta the box very creative.:thumbsup: I like it a lot:wave:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

B-b-b-b-b-but it's not a Ford!! :lol:

Looks cool Lendell!! Perfect for a Pikes Peak hill climb!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

It was just brass wire some old springs i found in a box. fcb


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I wana ride in that next time it snows. Glad to see your back at it.
hojoe


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

WTH, thats awesome what did you use for the tracks ? Would love to try that !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hats off to you Lendell. you nailed the look and stance too.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very Cool Dodge Ram on Tracks Cowboy!!

Bob...let it snow,let it snow, let it snow...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's the chassis I used. I just pulled the pins out of the front & rear and made my own. And painted them. 
Easy custom to make.


----------

